# Ford 6.0 Liter



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anybody have a truck they use for towing with the Ford 6.0L diesel? I am looking at a truck that has one to replace my Dodge w/ V-10. I'd be interested in knowing common problems, fuel efficiency, etc. Thank You


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I would suggest staying away from the 6.0L diesel, I don't know one person who bought one that didn't have issues.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Stay away from the 6L and the 6.4L. The only Ford Diesel I would trust is the new Scorpion. Do a little research online. 

This is my opinion coming from a girl whos parents own a ford dealership and my dad drives a Duramax...


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting Nicole - can you give some specifics on what to look for (both good and bad) and model years that they go with?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> interesting Nicole - can you give some specifics on what to look for (both good and bad) and model years that they go with?



The 6.0 was brought out to replace the 7.3 in 2003 (mid year)
To borrow from Wiki:

Some of the 6.0 L _Power Stroke_ engines have proven to be problematic,[1] and speculated to have cost Ford millions of dollars in warranty repairs and buy backs. They led to many recalls and the repurchase of at least 500 trucks, particularly in the first year. However, aftermarket parts (e. g. redesigned EGR coolers) exist to address these issues and, with them installed, the 6.0L engine's reliability improves greatly. The early engines had many problems. 

Google it, the 6.0 is not held in very high regard by many. 

If you must, try to get a 2005 year model or later.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

As someone who made the mistake of owning a 6.0, I'd strongly suggest not buying one. If you want a Ford diesel, go 7.3. The 6.0 we had, in the course of 6 months racked up well over 8 grand in repair bills, it was a nightmare. We replaced every injector, turbo, ac compressor, ficm module, on and on. The 7.3 we have now (have had for several years) has only needed regular maintenance.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. I read the Wiki report online before I posted and that's why I thought I'd ask if anyone had any experience with them. I think I'll keep looking.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The only diesel I have owned is a Ford 7.3. Before we bought it some years ago, I was told that was the better engine. I talked to a guy recently at a gas station who has owned newer Fords. He said that he wish he never got rid of his 7.3. None of the newer engines that have come out to replace it are nothing like it. 

One thing I would recommend is to try and find one with a turbo. They have enough power without but it definitely would help more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

By the 2006 model year the 6.0 had a higher reliability rating than the 7.3 ever did. About the time Ford got the bugs worked out they came up with something else. The 6.0 was a horsepower fool with some simple aftermarket mods. And therein lied the source of many of the problems. People hot rodding them with tuner kits, then wondering why the heads come off.
The 2006 and maybe 2005 was the cream of the crop in Ford diesels.
Older 7.3's in good shape are hard to find. In 2007 ish 2008 when the 6.4 came out again some problems. Emissions standards changed and fuel mileage plummeted. 
So for the Ford line. Look for a 7.3 in good shape, 2003 or older, or look for a 2005-2006 6.0.
You could also just buy a crate motor for the truck you have if it is still decent.
Ford V-10's gas are out there and are towing beasts. 
As a marine Engineer I absolutely love cumminings engines. I just havent been impressed with Dodge trucks. Great engines but everything else falls apart. 
Seems like dodge owners think their trucks are great if they have only had to replace the transmission a couple times. 
Id like to get a Ford with a Cummings.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks again for all the input. I took your advice and steered clear of the truck I was looking at w/ the 6.0. I am test driving a 2000 F-250 Super Duty w/ 7.3l. It only has 107,000 miles, but looks like they might have been hard ones.


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 7.3 2003 f250, that pulls great and I would love to sell it to you!!


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, but I'm looking for something a little closer to home (Pa.). If I can't fins anything here ,aybe I'll touch base with you.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I drive a 3500 2005 Duramax. I love how it handles and pulls. Love the tranny, but a jake brake would be even better. But I cannot tell you how many problems I have had with it, not cheap repairs either. It seems to me that the big three need to get their greed in order and start making trucks that reflect their price. The new diesels now have an exhaust additive which is costly.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i'm a diesel mechanic and i will agree with the others STAY AWAY FROM THE 6.0. if you want a ford, go with a 7.3L. but as far as longest lasting diesel, nothing beats a *5.9L cummins*.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yep gonna have to agree with cummings, I work with Detroit, cat, EMD, and cummings, The cummings literally run for ever and ever, I have two generators with over 20,000 hours on them, with no more than routine maintenace and a couple very simple repairs. even at 30 miles per hour average, that is still 600,000 miles. Like I said the engines will be running strong after everything else dodge is falling apart.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a Dodge 5.7 and that does the trick!

I'd rather push my Dodge then drive a Ford.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats good, because you will be quite pleased when the tranny drops out.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I took a 2000 Ford Superduty w/ 7.3 home with me on a test drive Saturday and kept it overnight (w/ dealer's permission of course). The truck looked in descent shape on the lot other than being extremely dirty and the typical rust I usually see around the rear wheel wells. Apparently someone had test drove it the day before and, I'm guessing used it to haul some crushed stone. There was thick mud that looked like it had been driven through a wet stone quarry. I took it home and washed it for them. Underneath the truck was in pretty poor shape. The corners of the cab were badly rusted underneath, the bed cross members were pretty much rotted out, and the frame looked badly rusted. I decided to pass that one up, even though it only had 107,000 miles. Do the Superduty trucks usually have those issues? I have a 97 F-250 HD that I use for work and it isn't in nearly as bad a shape as that.

Joe, have you ever converted a Dodge w/ V-10 to Cummins diesel? Our 2000 Dodge ram 2500 is still in good shape and I was looking into it a little bit on a couple of the Dodge Ram forums over the weekend. The guys on the forums made it sound like it's no big deal. If it's not, I might start looking for a wrecked Dodge w/ CTD and see if I can get a couple of my friends to help me convert it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

id call around and see what a V10 gas engine crate motor, or rebuild what you have. Probably be way ahead of the game. 
Anytime you start converting you run into a world of unforseen problems. The truck you described sounds like a snowbelt truck that has been driven on salted roads and never washed. Dont really have these problems in these parts.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL, Excuse me for sounding like an idiot here, I know nothing about these trucks.

But, I can tell you, my Dad is an absolute ford freak. Knows probably anything you need to know about them, and has told me if I ever bought a 6.0 he would personally see to it that I'm disowned from the family.  He is a professional mechanic if that helps your decision. 

Also heard a lot of bitching about the 6.0 from my aunt and cousins who have one. From what I can gather they will drop you on the side of the road and are virtually worthless.

But ya know, I hear this from people who know what they're doing...and I certainly do not. I'm a chevy kinda gal.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

PaintCowgirl said:


> i'm a diesel mechanic and i will agree with the others STAY AWAY FROM THE 6.0. if you want a ford, go with a 7.3L. but as far as longest lasting diesel, nothing beats a *5.9L cummins*.


 Wow your a disel mech?!?! But Cummings are some nice engines, the put them in all sorts of not pickup truck vehicles... *cough* firetruck, heavy machinery, lots of other stuff.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> Thats good, because you will be quite pleased when the tranny drops out.



Well maybe with the automatic transmission but I have yet to have a problem with a manual in a Dodge pickup especially the life they live with us.

My dad is a diesel mechanic, he despises the trannys and front ends in a Ford pickup. (maybe they have changed in recent years)He was in charge of a fleet of Ford pickups and they all fell apart and had to buy new ones and he was still driving an old Dodge with a utility bed loaded down with all of his tools, welder, compressor and a engine crane. His pickup outlasted 2 Fords that didn't have half the job.

My brother is a logger, he also had the same problem, he had to buy 4 parts pickups to keep one Ford running for a service truck...pretty hard to service your equipment when your service truck is broke down...


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> id call around and see what a V10 gas engine crate motor, or rebuild what you have. Probably be way ahead of the game.
> Anytime you start converting you run into a world of unforseen problems. The truck you described sounds like a snowbelt truck that has been driven on salted roads and never washed. Dont really have these problems in these parts.


The V-10 is doing fine. Just thirsty. I bought it when gas was around $2.50 and it didn't seem so bad. Now at around $3.55 I'm thinking I'd like to do something else.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

sherkad25 said:


> The V-10 is doing fine. Just thirsty. I bought it when gas was around $2.50 and it didn't seem so bad. Now at around $3.55 I'm thinking I'd like to do something else.


 Sorry but im not sure if your on Fords still, lost track but the Dodge Rams in the 90s has a V-10 and if anyone is willing you can get say a 5.9L or bigger V-8 and modify it to add more torque and power with some money and it will easly help it when towing horses. Gonna do it with my 98 Ram.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I only know one person who has converted a gas to diesel (Ford). It was a huge pain and by the time he was done it would of been much cheaper to just have gone out and buy a used diesel of the same year. Only a single example but definatly something to thing on.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darrin said:


> I only know one person who has converted a gas to diesel (Ford). It was a huge pain and by the time he was done it would of been much cheaper to just have gone out and buy a used diesel of the same year. Only a single example but definatly something to thing on.


I have known a couple of people to do it, it depends on the year of truck I think, but still not a cheap project...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> Thats good, because you will be quite pleased when the tranny drops out.


Bahahaha!!
Yeah, right.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If that V10 is still going strong keep driving it, use the money to buy you a ford focus or fiesta. Save the V10 for towing. What kinda gas mileage empty and towing are you getting ? My buddy gets about 12 with his V-10 ford pulling a trailer. Really do the math. Lets say you sell the Dodge and buy a diesel, You add about 10k into another truck, lets say it gets 18 mpg, and your current truck gets only 10. Youd have to drive a long time to break even. Id buy a ford V10 gas in a heart beat if I could find a good deal. Diesels are great, more efficient and last a long long time, They should be ideal but they just arnt adding up. Everytime a new feature comes out to make them more efficient the EPA slaps new emission requirements on them, maintenance even as basic as oil changes eats up your fuel savings. If you have a V10 still go strong Id keep running it. If you do look at diesel look for a good 2006 model, Dodge had most of the tranny bugs worked out by then, The ford 6.0 reliabilty rating is way up there, and they are the peak in fuel efficency prior to the 2007 emmission law changes.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm getting just shy of 8 MPG towing. Couldn't tell you about empty because I rarely drive it empty. Thanks again.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ee gads, that is bad.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Dang, 8 mpg, that is awful. Don't blame you for wanting to do something different! My old Ford with the 460 in it gets 13 towing a steel 4 horse fully loaded. Our diesel gets just a fuzz better. 

I had to laugh at the Focus comment Joe. I did just that this year. I love, love, love my new Focus. I get over 30 in town and avg 42 mpg on the interstate. Plus, it parallel parks itself, if only they could figure out how to get that system in a truck/trailer combo....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

